# cacahuate / cacahuete



## alberto reyes

Cual Es La Palabra Correcta Cacahuate O Cacahuete


----------



## pejeman

En México decimos cacahuate.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

De la página de la Universidad de Guadalajara (la grande)

Planta americana (Arachis hypogaea) leguminosa; el fruto es tan abundante y común que se dice "me importa un cacahuate" de algo desdeñable. En algunos sitios se le llama maní y en España cacahuete

Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Según el DPD:


> *cacahuate*. *1. *‘Planta y, especialmente, su fruto seco comestible’. Esta forma —la más próxima a la etimología (del náhuatl _cacahuatl)_— es la única usada en México y la preferida en la mayoría de los países americanos donde se utiliza esta voz:_ «Se masajea la cara con aceite de cacahuates»_ (Ronald _Frutoterapia_ [Col. 1998]). En España solo se emplea la variante _cacahuete: «Pidió un güisqui con hielo y unos cacahuetes»_ (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]). Las formas _alcahué_ (con pl. _alcahués_ o _alcahueses_) y _cacahué _(con pl. _cacahués_ o _cacahueses_) son propias del habla popular de España y deben evitarse en la lengua culta. Tampoco es correcta la forma _cacahuet,_ usada a veces en el nivel culto.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


En Argentina se dice maní (plural maníes).


----------



## Karlaina

Un pregunta _legumbrera_  para los estimados foreros hispanohablantes...

Tengo una duda de pronunciación.

El maní se conoce por otro nombre también y encuetro que el diccionario lo tiene escrito como _cacahuete. _Yo siempre lo he pronunciado _cacahu*a*te.  ¿_Sería confusión mía, o existan hablantes nativos que lo pronuncian así también?

Tal vez sería mejor que, de aquí en adelante, refiero a esta pseudonuez simple y sinceramente como el _maní.  _

iGracias!


----------



## pejeman

En México, sin duda, es cacahuate.

Saludos.


----------



## RADIRO

En España es CACAHUETE. Ignoraba que en Méjico se dijera de manera diferente.


----------



## pejeman

RADIRO said:


> En España es CACAHUETE. Ignoraba que en Méjico se dijera de manera diferente.


 
De la Wkipedia: ( O sea que en México tenemos registrado el nombre. )

El término viene del náhuatl _tlālcacahuatl_, que significa cacao de la tierra, de _tlalli_ 'tierra, suelo', porque la vaina de sus semillas está bajo tierra y _cacahuatl_ 'granos de cacao'. El árbol y su fruto se conocen en México como _cacahuate_ o _cacahuete_. Mientras que España ha adoptado este último término, en casi todos los demás países de habla hispana se emplea el vocablo taíno _maní_. Imprecisamente a veces se lo llama _nuez_ o _avellana_, que en realidad corresponden a otros vegetales

Saludos.


----------



## Karmele3

¿Qué quieres decir con "legumbrera"?


----------



## SpiceMan

El maní es una legumbre, supongo que quiere decir "pregunta relacionada con las legumbres" así como una "pregunta futbolera" sería una relacionada al fútbol.


----------



## Karlaina

iMuchas gracias, foreros!

Entonces no me estoy volviendo loca - sí se puede decir cacahuate.  Me siento mejor. 

Karmele3, tengo la mala costumbre de inventar palabras cuando sea que me da la gana. SpiceMan tiene razón, pero no creo que sea una palabra real, solo la encontrará en el diccionario escrito por mí... que, hasta el momento, no existe.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se dice "maní" y siempre escuché la palabra "cacahuate". "Cacahuete" rara vez la escuché y siempre pensé que era una variedad dialectal de alguna parte, que resultó ser un localismo.... ¡de España! [Y figura en el DRAE como la entrada principal para esta leguminosa]

¿Cómo se llama a este sabroso atentado a la salud en cada uno de los países?

PD: Karlaina, "legumbrera" está bien inventada y se entiende perfectamente como recurso expresivo, pero fíjate bien el género de tus sustantivos que tienen e como última vocal, porque nuez y costumbre son  de género femenino.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Aquí en Centroamérica lo conocemos de las dos formas: maní y cacahuate, pero no como cacahuete.

Saludos,


----------



## Karlaina

Gracias, aleCcowan.

No sé por qué no me cabe en la mente que _costumbre _es palabra femenina. He hecho este error varias veces.  

Mil gracias por haberme llamado la atención.


----------



## gepayo

Los que aprendimos el español como idioma extranjero a veces estamos más conscientes de los diferentes términos que se usan en el mundo hispanohablante, y donde se usan.  Como ya se ha mencionado, en España se dice "cacahuete," que es también la palabra francesa, aunque con otra pronunciación: cacahuète.  En México es cacahuate, y como se ha dicho antes en este foro, esa palabra es más semejante a la palabra náhuatl original.  Es probable que "maní" venga de otro idioma indígena, y se usa en el Caribe y en el continente suramericano.  En Centroamérica, como ya se ha observado, los dos términos se usan.

Gracias por permitirme entrometerme.


----------



## sara_gdleon

Sí, en México solo decimos cacahuate, ahora, normalmente en las películas subtituladas siempre escriben maní.

también usamos una frase : me importa un cacahuate! (algo así como que te importa muuuuuuuuy poco)
utilizan la misma frase con cacahuete y/o maní, en otros países?


----------



## pejeman

sara_gdleon said:


> Sí, en México solo decimos cacahuate, ahora, normalmente en las películas subtituladas siempre escriben maní.
> 
> también usamos una frase : me importa un cacahuate! (algo así como que te importa muuuuuuuuy poco)
> utilizan la misma frase con cacahuete y/o maní, en otros países?


 
Y en los negocios, cuando se trata de un importe o una diferencia muy pequeña (de poca monta), decimos: Estamos hablando de cacahuates. O: Son cacahuates. Creo que en España lo refieren a cominos, que son todavía más pequeños.

Saludos.


----------



## gepayo

No soy cubano, pero oí una vez a una cubana decir--No me importa tres pepinos.


----------



## sara_gdleon

pues creo que lo podemos decir de muchas maneras, o al menos así lo he escuchado:
me importa un cacahuate
me importa un comino
me importa un pepino
me importa un rábano


----------



## Gargoyle

En España se dice "Me importa *un comino* lo que estás hablando" o "me importa *un pepino* lo que dices". Igual para exagerar usaría "tres":¡Me importa 3 pepinos lo que me cuentas! pero esto ya sería más brusco aún 

Saludos.


*También un rábano es posible


----------



## gepayo

La cubana de que hablaba estaba en una comedia de televisión en que se trataba de una familia de exiliados cubanos que vivían en Miami.  Un joven ladrón había entrado en su casa y la había atado a una silla.  Ella trataba de ganar su compasión por contarle su triste historia de exiliada.  Cuando su cuento no le impresionó, ella gritó, "¡A este muchacho no le importa tres pepinos la gran tragedia del siglo XX!"


----------



## borgonyon

¿Cómo llaman a la crema de cacahuate? En México se le conoce también como cacahuatina. ¿Existe cacahuetina o solo crema de cacahuete?


----------



## ILT

En el norte de México la conozco como *mantequilla de cacahuate*.


----------



## borgonyon

Mantequilla de cacahuate. Para mi siempre fue cacahuatina, hasta que conocí a la que ahora es mi mujer. Para ella es crema de maní. En broma yo le llamo cacahuatina de maní. Mi hija le dice peanutbutter y se acabó. Algo nuevo para mi eso de mantequilla de cacahuate. Gracias, moderador…


----------



## indigoio

borgonyon said:


> ¿Cómo llaman a la crema de cacahuate? En México se le conoce también como cacahuatina. ¿Existe cacahuetina o solo crema de cacahuete?


Por acá sólo le decimos _crema de cacahuate_. Aunque es muy común que se identifique por la marca más comercial (_Ve a comprar un Alad***_)
En lo personal desconocía eso de _cacahuatina_.


----------



## corre

I love translating said:


> En el norte de México la conozco como *mantequilla de cacahuate*.


También en la capital.

Mis amigos Argentinos decían *puré* de maní.


----------



## corre

borgonyon said:


> Para mi siempre fue cacahuatina


¿Eres seguro que ese nombre no provino de un cierto producto comercial?


----------



## elfénix

En inglés se dice mantequilla de cacahuate, y me imagino que por eso lo dicen así en el norte de México, pero mis amigos de lugares más al sur en México dicen crema de cacahuate.

Una vez oí "maniteca", pero no sé donde dicen eso.  Es una mezcla interesante de maní y manteca.


----------



## Jellby

elfénix said:


> Una vez oí "maniteca", pero no sé donde dicen eso.  Es una mezcla interesante de maní y manteca.



En mi casa siempre se ha dicho "maniteca". Pero por entonces me parece que yo era el único de mi colegio que la conocía. Creo que mi madre (que era quien la llamaba así) la conocía sobre todo por los cómics editados en México (Editorial Novaro) y al principio la vendían sólo en Portugal. Estoy hablando de hace unos 20 años.


----------



## elfénix

La mujer a la que oí decir "maniteca" había pasado mucho tiempo en España, y siempre sospechaba que la palabra venía de allá.  A mí me parece como nombre de marca, algo como el jabón "Palmolive" que contiene aceite de palma y de oliva.


----------



## oskarito

En Guatemala le dicen manía al maní, no sé si es solamente allí o en otras partes también.

que locura, no?


----------



## Cereth

cacahuatina??? Jamás he escuchado eso!!!

Crema de Cacahuate/ mantequilla de maní son los escuchados en Guadalajara México


----------



## borgonyon

Será algo muy regional eso de cacahuatina. En el colegio donde estudié, en Nuevo León, en la región naranjera, todos le llamaban cacahuatina. La verdad es que, siendo de Sonora, no la había comido antes.


----------



## borgonyon

Lo curioso es que, buscando en Google, encontré varias referencias a /mantequilla de maní/cacahuatina en México y en Argentina. Así que parece que no es invento mio…


----------



## pejeman

http://www.surlink.com.ar/ei/contenidos/00/2450/2462.asp

En gúguel aparece esta referencia, que aparentemente es de Argentina y ahí se usan indistintamente los términos cacahuatina y manteca de maní. 

Tal vez el constructor de la página fue un argentino que pasó por Montemorelos, Nuevo León, tierra de excelentes naranjas o un montemorelense que se fue a la Argentina. Yo no conocía el término "cacahuatina".

Saludos.


----------



## Coyoacan

¡Que antojo me han puesto todos con su conversación sobre la cacahuatina/mantequilla de maní/crema de cacahuate/cacahuete   'joles!  Sobre un par de panes recién tostados, con la mitad de Nutella y la otra de Aladino, jaja!  Y claro, un perfectamente frío vaso de leche! (o bien, perfecto sustituto: tarro de chocolate caliente oaxaqueño "Mayordomo" ...MMhh!
Benditos productos Mexicanos que al mundo entero han traido tanta felicidad, no es cierto?..  

Saludos!


----------



## borgonyon

Muy cierto, peje… De la mismita Carlota en Montemorelos.


----------



## lineaadicional

Ya sé que es una discusión muy vieja, pero justo estaba buscando el término "cacahuatina" en internet. Resulta que mi abuela es siempre la que compra la cacahuatina en la casa y jamás en la vida me había tocado ir al supermercado a comprarla, pero ahora me tocó y muy confiado llegué al WalMart y pregunto: ¿dónde encuentro la cacahuatina? Y el asociado se me quedó viendo con unos ojos interrogativos enormes... "No sé qué es eso" y no podía creerlo... ni en Sams, ni en HEB ni en Soriana, ni en ningún lado más que curiosamente sólo en la tienda de la Universidad de Montemorelos la conocen así! Traía esta duda y se me hizo mucha coincidencia encontrar en este foro a alguien que pasó por Montemorelos y que conoció este término aquí mismo. Yo lo conozco desde nacimiento, pero casualmente mis padres, ambos, estudiaron en esta universidad y es muy típico comerse un emparedado con cacahuatina y mermelada de fresa acompañándolo con un vaso bien helado de leche de soya... qué caray, quisiera saber la raíz de este término. Saludos!


----------



## corre

lineaadicional said:


> ... qué caray, quisiera saber la raíz de este término. Saludos!



Pero fíjate -- ¿no te parece que tiene la forma igual o parecida a los inventados nombres de producto?


----------



## didakticos

En mi país, Costa Rica, usamos la palabra *maní*. No usamos _cacahuate_ o _cacahuete_, y a mí no me gusta el sonido de las dos primeras sílabas de la palabra, pero eso ya es algo muy personal. Ahora bien, esta discusión al final se estaba refiriendo a un producto que, creo, en mi país no es de uso común, pero que se conoce como *mantequilla de maní*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cacahuate* (del nahualt _tlalkakáwalt_, compuesto de _tlalli_ 'tierra' y _kakáwalt_ 'cacao') sufrió en España la contaminación del sufijo diminutivo -_*ete*_, por tomarse como un diminutivo de cacao y porque sufrió la analogía de _*alcahuete*_, llegando en zonas de España y zonas de influencia a llamarse _alcahué_ (Madrid), _alcahuete_ (Cuenca) ,_alcagüeta_ (Murcia) y _alcagoita_ (Algarve). _Cacahué_ y _cacahuet_, también usadas en España son de origen valenciano (zona de cultivo del cacahuate). En América se usa la forma etimológica en México (ya el P. Sahagún en 1575 registra la forma nahualt, y las primeras atestaciones en español del s. XVII conservan la /a/ originaria). La forma con /e/, secundaria y de origen vulgar, además de en España, se usa en Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Guatemala y Colombia.
La otra palabra para denominar este fruto seco es *maní*, del taíno de La Española, atestada desde 1535. La forma tenía parentesco con la palabra tupí que dio el portugués _mandubí/manobí_, hoy deformada en _amendoim_ por influencia de _amêndoa_ 'almendra'). En plural se puede ver bajo la forma correcta _maníes_, la semicorrecta _manís_ y el barbarismo _manises_ de amplio uso. Estos plurales proporcionan los derivados como _manis-ero_, _manis-al._ Es la palabra usada en América, coexistiendo con maní en Colombia y América Central. En España es voz reducida a puertos de mar con tráfico con América (en Vigo o Coruña es normal llamarlos así) y en Méjico no se usa.
Resumiendo *cacahuate* es la versión "más legal" en español, de la que hay una derivación vulgar en -_*ete*_ en España. La academia debe marcar esto haciendo *cacahuate* la voz principal y remitiendo _cacahuete_ (de la que se debe dar etimología) a ella.
En *maní*, también bien representada en las variedades de español americanas y en puertos de España, hay que tener cuidado con el barbarismo _manises_, y usar _maníes_ o, en su caso, _manís_.


----------



## Calambur

> La forma con /e/, secundaria y de origen vulgar, además de en España, se usa en Puerto Rico, Venezuela, Guatemala y Colombia. ...y también en la Argentina (específicamente en Buenos Aires -aunque poco usada- es con */e/*).





> En *maní*, también bien representada en las variedades de español americanas y en puertos de España, hay que tener cuidado con el barbarismo _manises_, y usar _maníes_ o, en su caso, _manís_.
> El Moliner dice que es _manises_.
> 
> 
> 
> *maní *(de or. taíno; más frec. en Hispam.; pl. «manises») m. *Cacahuete (planta leguminosa y fruto de ella).
Click to expand...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y Corominas dice que _manises_ es un barbarismo. De hecho, en español las palabras acabadas en *-í*, hacen su plural en *-íes *(plural tradicional), o en -*ís* (más moderno).
Creo que la señora Moliner aquí (como en otros casos) está muy influida por el habla del Madrid de su época.


----------



## Neretva

Karlaina said:


> Un pregunta _legumbrera_  para los estimados foreros hispanohablantes...
> 
> Tengo una duda de pronunciación.
> 
> El maní se conoce por otro nombre también y encuetro que el diccionario lo tiene escrito como _cacahuete. _Yo siempre lo he pronunciado _cacahu*a*te.  ¿_Sería confusión mía, o existan hablantes nativos que lo pronuncian así también?
> 
> Tal vez sería mejor que, de aquí en adelante, refiero a esta pseudonuez simple y sinceramente como el _maní.  _
> 
> iGracias!


 
En España se llama cacahuete cuando tiene cáscara, y maní cuando se trata del fruto que hay dentro.


----------



## quetzalkuk

Quiza el problema de la palabra "cacahuete" viene de que es la palabra frances para maní.  Es decir, los frances prestaron la palabra mexicana-nahuatl durante su estancia en Mexico antes del porfriato y lo llevaron a Europa. Desde luego la palabra frances entro a espana al usarlo en el habla popular que esta despreciada por el Real Academico.


----------



## El peruano

quetzalkuk said:


> Quizá el problema de la palabra "cacahuete" viene de que es la palabra en francés para maní. Es decir, los franceses prestaron la palabra mexicana-nahuatl durante su estancia en México antes del porfriato???(¿te refieres a Profirio Diaz? y lo llevaron a Europa. Desde luego la palabra francesa entró a España al ser usada usarlo en el habla popular que esta fue despreciada por la Real Academiael Real Academico.


 
El viaje de esta palabrita me cansó mucho, y no necesita ir a Europa para ser correcta. Tenemos cacahuate y ya está, si la Real no la acepta, un día lo hará, pero hasta eso, sigue vigente. En mi país usamos "maní", escuchamos mucho cacahuate por el Chavo y otras cositas más que exportan. 

La RAE me vale un cacahuate ...


----------

